# Ecran tactile ipad



## AppleSpirit (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Petite question : est-il mauvais de ne toucher toujours qu'un endroit de l'écran tactile du ipad ? Lorsque je lis des documents et que je fais défiler mes pdf avec idisk je touche touche le même coin en bas à droite de l'écran. Je voulais savoir à ce sujet s'il y a  un risque d'usure des capteurs tactiles situés à cet endroit-là ?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2011)

Alors là, je ne saurais dire...Mais par contre change de doigt...On ne sait jamais !


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Avril 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse très instructive


----------



## Lefenmac (16 Avril 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse très instructive



Sa réponse est au niveau de la question, sauf qu'au moins lui il est volontairement drôle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

L'iPad a été conçu pour ce type de manipulations. Il n'y a aucune raison de penser qu'un usage normal, avec quelque chose d'aussi mou qu'un doigt, soit de nature à "user" rapidement les capteurs de l'écran. D'autres éléments tomberont en panne bien avant. D'ici là, l'iPad 5 sera déjà sorti... Que peut-on dire d'autre ?


----------



## Caliii (16 Avril 2011)

Pour quelqu'un qui souhaite prendre soin de son appareil, sa question n'est pas stupide. Comme le dit Cratès, l'iPad est un objet qui s'utilise uniquement avec les doigts donc Apple a du concevoir l'écran tactile pour être résistant. Et si par malheur, l'écran tactile ne répond plus à un certain endroit, le Service Après-Vente reste disponible.


----------

